# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  مهم جدا : طريقة ازلة الأوتو رن عن البارتشنات

## ابوالشرع

*على ما اضن ان لدى العديد منكم و خصوصا مستعملي الفلاش ميموري
عند الدخول الى الدرايفرات لدية يعطية اما شاشة الأوتو بلي أو إكس بلورر 
يا حبيبي على اللغة هههههههههه
ليس المهم هو التخلص من التروجان
بإختصار ولكي لا اطيل
ملف صغير سكربت يعني هدن واسمة :   Autorun.inf  
يعمل على الولوج المباشر للريجيستري
و مجرد وصوله هناك خلص بتطير من عندك folder option حتى ما تقدر تشوف الهدن فايل تاعتك و بالتالي ما بخليك تشطبة يعني لزق .
بس على مين احنى هون
امشي عزيزي المهتم مع الخطوات بالأسفل لعلي اكون قد شرحت بشكل وافي :
*
*
Symptoms: C: drive has an [autoplay] function when right-clicked. Internet Explorer has “TAGA LIPA ARE!” in it’s title bar.

Mode of Transfer: USB, Fixed/Portable HDD

Target: Internet Explorer, Registry, MSConfig, Autorun.inf

Effects: Every Mass Storage Device linked to the infected PC will be inserted with an autorun file which will trigger the Windows Scripting Service to run its main file “FS6519.dll.vbs”, which is marked as a system file and is in the root directory of the Drive.

Open My Computer -> Tools Menu -> Folder Options -> View Tab:

Select: Show hidden Files and Folders

Uncheck: Hide Extensions for known file type and Hide Protected operating system

Click Yes Then OK.

You will see an autorun.inf and FS6519.dll.vbs in all your harddrives. Delete ALL of them.

If it says that something is using the program. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del and go to processes, end ALL wscript.exe

Open MSConfig and under startup, uncheck the trojan’s startup entry, [FS6519].

Click Start > Run and then type regedit

delete [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Run\FS6519] key, and modify [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Window Title”,”TAGA LIPA ARE!”] key to remove the nuisance in IExplorer.

OR go to Edit -> Find and type FS6519.dll.vbs.

Edit the found registry by selecting the name, ryt click and modify, remove the last two strings which is wscript.exe and FS6519.dll.vbs and click OK.

If finished, press F3 and it will search again for another, just do the same thing until nothing is found in your registry.

If you are done with the FS6519.dll.vbs, its time for the TAGA LIPA ARE! be edited in your IE, type the string on the search again then it will show up the IE title … modify then type anything you like or better delete it.

  Have a Nice FREE Virus Trojan Day!!! 
*

----------


## سماح

انت رائع ابو الشرع ... يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووو قد الدنيا 

شكرا الك جد هالموضوع جنني  :Eh S(2): 

يسلمو  :Eh S(15):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

الشرح غير واضح؟

الرجاء الشرح بطريقه افضل؟ 

وشكرا  الك؟

----------


## ابوالشرع

*

اخي العزيز القرعان 
سأحاول ان ابسط الشرح اكتر شوي

الخطوة الاولى حتى نشوف الملفات الهدن و السيستم الهدن
تتبع ما يلي :
Open My Computer -> Tools Menu -> Folder Options -> View Tab:

ثم تختار ازالة العلامه عن ما يلي حتى تصبح مرئية

Select: Show hidden Files and Folders

Uncheck: Hide Extensions for known file type and Hide Protected operating system

Click Yes Then OK.
---------------------------------------------------------------
بتروح على  C:\ و ال D:\ و ال E:\ يعني كل البارتشنز اللي بجهازك
راح تشوف ملف اسمة autorun.inf بالأغلب و مش شرط تشوف الملف اللي اسمة  FS6519.dll.vbs
بس تشوفهم شفت زائد ديليت من كل بارتشن 

You will see an autorun.inf and FS6519.dll.vbs in all your harddrives. Delete ALL of them.

اذا شطبتهم واعطاك مسج انه البرنامج تحت الإستعمال بستعمل هاي الطريقة المكتوبة تحت
If it says that something is using the program. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del and go to processes, end ALL wscript.exe
------------------------------------------------------------------------
قبل ما تعمل اللي جاي 
اغلق MyCompuer وارجع افتح مرة تانية عليها
اذا ظلت نفس المشكلة موجودة بدك تعمل اللي جاي ....بعد ما ترجع تشطب كمان مرة  autorun.inf نفس الملف

--------------------------------------
هون اذا استعصت المشكلة 
بتفتح من رن MSConfig وبتمشي مع الريجيستري كي حبه حبه 
بس دير بالك ما يشووك اهلها معها انا ما الي دخل 
هههههههههه
حبنا نغير جو


Open MSConfig and under startup, uncheck the trojan’s startup entry, [FS6519].

Click Start > Run and then type regedit

استمر هنا خطوة خطوة

delete [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr entVersion\Run\FS6519] key, and modify [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Window Title”,”TAGA LIPA ARE!”] key to remove the nuisance in IExplorer.

اذا ما بدك اتغلب حالك و تدور بين الريجيستري من هون عالسريع :

OR go to Edit -> Find and type FS6519.dll.vbs.

Edit the found registry by selecting the name, ryt click and modify, remove the last two strings which is wscript.exe and FS6519.dll.vbs and click OK.

حتى تتأكد من شغلك

If finished, press F3 and it will search again for another, just do the same thing until nothing is found in your registry.



If you are done with the FS6519.dll.vbs, its time for the TAGA LIPA ARE! be edited in your IE, type the string on the search again then it will show up the IE title … modify then type anything you like or better delete it.

وهيك بنكون متأكدين انه ما عندك مشاكل بالنسبه للتروجان

و انشالله اكون وفيتك الشرح
و اذا لأ بعملك صور و بشرحها ولا يهمك يا مان
احنا بالخدمه 

*

----------


## ساهر مع الليل

يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو الشرع

فعلا هالشي كان متعبني

وطبعا تخلصنا منه بمساعدتك


يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Xitooo

*موضوع مثير يا أبو الشرع ... والله الشرح رائع و الأروع الموضوع ... بإنتظار المزيد من المواضيع الرائعة*

----------


## incredibleimagination

*الموضوع يا ابو الشرع ماشي حاله مع انه كان ممكن...
ولا احكيلك يلا ماشي حاله*

----------


## ابوالشرع

*و للتسهيل عليكم اخواني

راح اعطيكو طريقه جديدة بس بتزبط على الاجهزة حديثه العهد بالتروجان
يعني لسى ما استفشاش و اخد مجدة بالجهاز وهي بسيطة جدا

كالاتي :

اعمل على الديسك توب نيو تكست ديكيومنت ( New Text Document.txt ) و سمية ( autorun.inf )
مش يضل (.txt ) بتعرفو كيف تخلوها تبين !!!! 

المهم بعد ما تعملة اسحبة و ارمية بكل البارتشن اللي عندك C  و D  و E و F يعني ( Drag and Drop ) بعد هيك
بتعمل ريستارت للجهاز

وهيك اخلصنا بس مهم شطبة بالطريقة الأولى ماشي يا حبايبي

و السلام ختام*

----------


## excaxeste

So when developing an app, especially a game, you need to make sure to optimise your app for the best use of in-app purchases. The reason why we have mentioned this fact is that if you choose a company that doesn't have the expertise and experience of bringing out quality apps, there is a good chance that the app will end up being a failure. This application keeps your battery from losing its power faster and it tracks your phone's power usage.

----------


## excaxeste

Some charge to have your review 'fast tracked' but there are plenty of them that will review it for free. Stay current with this helpful Port Coquitlam android app development, Surrey mobile app development. The current cost is $25 to join the Market, but after you pay you can distribute all the apps you want under your account. The best part is that this android system comes along with a software development kit. Google+ Hangouts have come a long way in the short time they have been around.

----------

